# 2 trannys



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

2 tranny's in Minneapolis .
No charge just come pick them up.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

OP, need more info


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Are they stick shift?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

snowman55 said:


> 2 tranny's in Minneapolis .
> No charge just come pick them up.


Is that a Geil Compact in your avatar? Got my eye on one, Did you have to add weight to the rear? What type of pusher are you using rubber or steel edge, Are you happy with it? Thanks


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, back on point and, as always, if you're not interested in the items for sale, no need to post

thanks all


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

What truck, what motor, what year, how many miles, stick or automatic, why were they pulled, etc?


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

really like the gehl aws 36 , run a 8611 on it. all wheel steer is much better in my opinion then articulating. Parts on gehl's are expensive though.

not sure on the year of the tranny's they are used and can fit in about any make. They are just taking up space so I am letting them go for free.


----------

